# My brother's house: walkthrough video



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the walkthrough video I promised of my brother's house we finished. Started taping at 3pm on friday and finished skimming tuesday. Hope you guys enjoy :thumbsup:


http://youtu.be/qxOhdobQBmw


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No link was posted mate.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> No link was posted mate.


Having a problem uploading... will be up shortly.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Having a problem uploading... will be up shortly.


Are you trying to edit out all the Mexicans ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Are you trying to edit out all the Mexicans ?


Lol no mexicans finished this house :thumbsup:. For some reason I can't upload to photobucket and youtube wont let me create a channel . I'm still trying....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol no mexicans finished this house :thumbsup:. For some reason I can't upload to photobucket and youtube wont let me create a channel . I'm still trying....


You need a google account first.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You need a google account first.


I got one... just wasn't working. Got it all working now . Posted the link in the original post :thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> I got one... just wasn't working. Got it all working now . Posted the link in the original post :thumbsup:


YouTube says video is private.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....Come on Dude...


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> ....Come on Dude...


Took down your picture huh.....:whistling2:

Either way I put up a new link guys. should be working fine now


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks nice finisher .... I like the arches and great choice on the trim tex bead. It looks nice and sharp. Now next thing is get rid of that banjo and get a zook for doing houses lol


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Toontowntaper said:


> Looks nice finisher .... I like the arches and great choice on the trim tex bead. It looks nice and sharp. Now next thing is get rid of that banjo and get a zook for doing houses lol


I wish I knew how to run a zook... but I don't tape out enough big projects to need a bazooka. I put on almost 9 rolls of tape in 3 hours with my homax. But a good bazooka guy probably could have taped the whole thing out in 4-5 hours with a wipe down guy. On a side note if anyone on here is still hand taping... Moore... cough, cough... they definitely need to at least get a homax. Was well worth the $38 :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done finisher, those flat arches do look good :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally I hate arches but you did them nicely. Well done tf !:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Personally I hate arches but you did them nicely. Well done tf !:thumbsup:


Thank you sir! I gotta give a lot of credit to the wide fibafuse roll for the arch work. In the past we always taped the bottom side of the arch bead to prevent cracking later on but I decided to cut the fibafuse to fit the whole thing. Worked out really nice :yes:. House got sanded today and it looks even better. Cant wait to do the level 5 sprayplast :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice work TF..Those arches are sweet . :yes:
Nice job on those high shoulders too.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Agreed, nice work.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

9 roll in 3 hours, holly **** man, i can't do it.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

killerjune said:


> 9 roll in 3 hours, holly **** man, i can't do it.


Almost 9... I was on my 9th and I always take the roll off at the last few feet if I'm filling my banjo back up so it doesn't unroll with full banjo :yes:. I was going as fast as I could go because it was going to be getting dark... and we needed to tape it all out so we could start the second coat on saturday.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good TF, The homax is great, You can really fly with it cant you but there is a hidden danger, If its to low set on the mud flow using paper then you dont fill the sheet joins etc, Yes tape is stuck, but it can be hollow behind which gives problems later on. Thats a reason a rep here for nz wallboard hates them, Lots of calls for him and thats all it is, A good prefill solves many problems.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Looks good TF, The homax is great, You can really fly with it cant you but there is a hidden danger, If its to low set on the mud flow using paper then you dont fill the sheet joins etc, Yes tape is stuck, but it can be hollow behind which gives problems later on. Thats a reason a rep here for nz wallboard hates them, Lots of calls for him and thats all it is, A good prefill solves many problems.


Will It cause the seams to peak out If the board has sloped ends? Crater?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Will It cause the seams to peak out If the board has sloped ends? Crater?


I didn't encounter any of this... I had the mud gate wide open and had plenty of mud for wiping down and didn't have one blister in the whole job. Moore you should really get a banjo. You might hate it for couple hours but after that you will be able to fly :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

cazna said:


> Looks good TF, The homax is great, You can really fly with it cant you but there is a hidden danger, If its to low set on the mud flow using paper then you dont fill the sheet joins etc, Yes tape is stuck, but it can be hollow behind which gives problems later on. Thats a reason a rep here for nz wallboard hates them, Lots of calls for him and thats all it is, A good prefill solves many problems.


I haven't noticed any of those problems yet... but I had the gate wide ope which seemed to leave plenty of mud to fill the joint. I could see where someone would have the gate set tighter so they could go further though.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

nice work


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Will It cause the seams to peak out If the board has sloped ends? Crater?


Yes it can moore, Peak out at the centre, Crack etc.............but.........



thefinisher said:


> I didn't encounter any of this... I had the mud gate wide open and had plenty of mud for wiping down and didn't have one blister in the whole job. Moore you should really get a banjo. You might hate it for couple hours but after that you will be able to fly :thumbsup:


 
.........As TF said, If the gates wide open then there is a fair amount of mud to fill with but if the boards edges are very rounded like we had 12 months ago then its barely enough and you dont get far on a banjo fill, It feels like your just all day filling the dam thing.

So what people then do is dial back the banjo for less mud flow to get more distance cause they are sick of filling it, Then they just skim a tape over the top and dont fill behind and we know what happens then, DIY doesnt, Then they call the board rep and moan, He has to come out and explain why, Which is why he hates them, Fair enough too, But if you do a good pre fill many things happen, The first being you keep repeating to yourself in your head why the hell am i doing all this for?? I could be taping not pissin about like this, (I do all the worst edges and yes, even the screws in the seams/Corners now, Its surprising just how much mud they steal on taping)

Then you start taping with the homax, And wow, you get so much further on a fill, without making a hollow tape, And its so so flat, Then it drys quick (Fibafuse) becouse its not one thick coat, Boxing the next coat goes further too becouse your not filling so much and did i mention how flat it is, Next coats the same and so on, Taping,coating and drying is so much easier, cleaner and flatter with that prefill, Cheers buck :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So thefinisher

Do you have the video of your Mexicans sanding out your work for you


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So thefinisher
> 
> Do you have the video of your Mexicans sanding out your work for you


Heres a video of someone discovering they're not mexican, When I saw it last night I thought of you going on about mexicans
Its a website called 23andme that does genetic testing.
http://youtu.be/q-AxD42vG04?t=2m43s

At the speed you tape at 2Buck I bet you got a bit of mexican in ya....maybe more than one..:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So thefinisher
> 
> Do you have the video of your Mexicans sanding out your work for you


No I don't and we did have our sanding crew (of mexicans) sand it :yes:. Around here everything is separated. Finishers and finishing crews don't sand and vice versa. They did a really good job though. Started sprayplasting today but our machine is giving us trouble so back in the shop it will go


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''..like we had 12 months ago ''

Like these cazna?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, Like that moore, They were very rounded which made a big gap to fill, They have fixed it now though, I started prefilling everything when those edges showed up, I complained to the rep and he said you should see the last of those soon, He was right.


----------

